# Everest Home Alternative?



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

For a couple years now, I have been using the free Everest Home Edition to find information about people's computers when working on them. Now the software has been discontinued and it is quite a slow-down.
Are there any programs similar to this?
My favorite part was the ability to create a long report and then email it (HTML format) so that I could help over the internet.


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

I figure that Everest will be useful for at least a year or two and if the need arises for something better, I will buy the commercial version of Everest or search for another free program. Someone is bound to provide another within the next few years.

Belarc isn't too bad either.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh yes, but will you go installing the _single-liscensed_ commercial version on _all_ of your clients' computers?  
What about asking someone over the internet to download a commercial program?

I hope things turn out good.


----------



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you ever seen or heard of SIW? I haven't had the time to work with it in-depth yet, so I'm not sure how feature-rich it is compared to Everest.

Hope this helps.

Take care.

I'll keep looking.


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't have any clients.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Aparenty AIDA32 is the replacement for Everest Home and it is free. There SiSoft's SANDRA which is handy.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

No, Avvy, AIDA32 was replac_ed_ by Everest, which is now discontinued.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Here's a good alternative:

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Have a look at this one,

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Ahh, both good programs :up:
Problem solved, but I'm not marking it as solved because I may get more replies (always up for new news).


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Just had a download and quick gander at PCWizard. This appears to be a very good program with even more features than Everest.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Just had a download and quick gander at PCWizard. This appears to be a very good program with even more features than Everest.


Their *cpuz* is also a great app.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah, I've been usinv cpuz, its nice.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.lookinmypc.com/


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

If it is better than Everest, I will have to give it a try.


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

PCWizard and LookInMyPC are both really great programs. Every bit as good as Everest. With freeware like this around, I doubt that much money will be made by selling Everest. 

Forgot to thank both of you for posting these links.


----------

